# hug the person before you game



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Sep 19, 2008)

ok the rules...whoever posted before you you "hug" here but make it creative...not just "i hug spartacus" but something big and poetic and hopefully cheesy in a good way!



go!


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 19, 2008)

Hugs to Chippy *squelchy kiss and slips the tongue* oops sorry got carried away in the moment!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

Would this angelic demon mind a wolf hug?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

I wanna hugs me a big furry (((TIMBERWOLF)))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

Hugging angels is always nice... (((((HDANGEL15)))))


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

(((((((((TIMBERWOLF)))) this is some awesome foreplay.......i love hugg'n


----------



## imfree (Sep 19, 2008)

(((HDANGEL15))), have a super-duper, soft, squooshy,
furry, luxurious imfree hug!


----------



## Leesa (Sep 19, 2008)

I will attempt to HUG ImFree with my mind.

Did it work?


----------



## imfree (Sep 19, 2008)

Leesa said:


> I will attempt to HUG ImFree with my mind.
> 
> Did it work?



Aaaaaaaah........the mind! The Love-Touch is
as much heart, mind, and soul, as it is physical
touch. Yes, Leesa, of course it worked!, ooooh,
and you give great hugs!:bow:


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

Your electro-magnetic personality has drawn me in closer for a hug that is certainly not static.


----------



## imfree (Sep 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Your electro-magnetic personality has drawn me in closer for a hug that is certainly not static......imagesnipped...........



Aaaaaaaah, then, you must be after one of my 150,000 volt
live-wire, Power HUGGZZ. Here, mmmm-mmmm, have one.


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 19, 2008)

*wraps her arms around the world to hug Imfree*

Stretchy!


----------



## imfree (Sep 19, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> *wraps her arms around the world to hug Imfree*
> 
> Stretchy!



You're adorable, and that was so sweet of you to reach
so far for a hug, mmmmm-mmmmmm-ooh, thanks, you
give amazing hugs.


----------



## Buffie (Sep 20, 2008)

First, Chipmunk, you're such a snuggle button! What a sweet thread!

Here's some smooshy big wuggle huggle fuzzy Buffie hugs just for you, Free! 

~Hug~Hug~Hug~Hug~Hug~Hug~Hug~

Here's a to-go bag for the road...   

View attachment sendbinary.asp.jpeg


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 20, 2008)

Buffy, here are some soft, purring Kitty HUGS just for you!


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 20, 2008)

Let's see.... Should I just give her a regular hug or an awesome hug that might possibly destroy the universe? Hmm...

Ah well, it's worth it! *hugs Mariac*

*universe goes 'splody-boom!*


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi Lloyd... I thought I would just flutter on over and return the _HUGS _to you!


----------



## Leesa (Sep 20, 2008)

I told you I was invisible!


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 20, 2008)

Well, hugs to Leesa too!


----------



## Chimpi (Sep 20, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> might possibly destroy the universe?



Ahem... excuse me, sir, but I believe the LHC already has plans for that. You're going to have to reprogram your hug for a different route.

Ahhh...hell! *Hugs Lloyd*

*whistles and walks away while laughing at the sticky note on the back of his shirt*
It says "LHC mastermind"


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2008)

Mind some drive-by hugging?

Oh, and if you should wonder why everyone attempts to kick your butt... Check out your back!


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 20, 2008)

How about riding the bus by hugging?? (((((Timberrrrrr))))))


----------



## mossystate (Sep 20, 2008)

I am hugging her...and....yup....she sure feels (((Goofy)))!.....my god she has huge boobs


----------



## JoeFA (Sep 20, 2008)

Seeing as this is compulsory, i guess i'll hug her....
Nah i'm kidding, i wouldn't think twice about hugging you


----------



## Suze (Sep 20, 2008)

squeeze Joe so hard he practically loses his breath

((((((((((((((JoeFA))))))))))))))))))


:batting:


----------



## mossystate (Sep 20, 2008)

* Gives Swoozie a big ole bear hug, knowing that this could be the last one BEFORE SHE LEAVES DIMENSIONS. *

So, is that still on schedule? (((((suuuuusie)))) Can't breathe?....ooops!:blush:


*eta....forces Susie's head into my aromatic pit....


----------



## Suze (Sep 20, 2008)

*'is quite touched and decides to give a big ol hug back. WoPS----> hesitate at first because of the smell, but do it anyway* :happy:

(((((mossy(smelly)staaaaaaaate))))))

!


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 20, 2008)

I'll hug Susie! Then I'm going to get a smoothie... Go smoothie! Go smoothie! Go smoothie! 

((((((((((((((((susieQ))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 20, 2008)

*presses her boobies into him as she hugs him soooo tight*


Is that what you mean not doing it ordinary?


----------



## imfree (Sep 20, 2008)

Sneaks in and does a run-by hugging.(((GEF))).


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

*Whips out an electric hug*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 21, 2008)

hugs for ((((timberwolf))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

You know you can't hug a person without getting hugged?

(((((squidge dumpling)))))


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 21, 2008)

If i hug the big bad ((((TIMBERWOLF)))) will he bite?


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 21, 2008)

ohhhh I always wanted to hug an angel!! Those wings feel so fluffy and niiiiiice!! ((((((HDANGEL))))))


p.s. this is one of the most bestest funnest happiest threads ever!!!!! great idea, chipster!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 21, 2008)

awwwwwww not as nice as a ((((GOOFY GIRL))) with padding in all the right places


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

A hug from an angel is most heavenly


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

A big squishy bbw hug to my friend!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 21, 2008)

*brushes past JerseyChik before hugging her*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 21, 2008)

running to a cuddly hugger awwwwww (((GEF)))) hey........and muaaaaah


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

Nah, I won't bite. I'd simply hug you back.  (((((HDANGEL15)))))

I'm not the big, bad wolf from the fairytale. 
That guy isn't very well respected amongst us wolves. He's the reason for our bad reputation.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

*quacks*


and then ^5's TW and gives a hug!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

^^^ Hops over, squeezes Toady and hops away


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 21, 2008)

*gives ThikJerseyChik a hug while stealing a bite of lasagne*


----------



## mossystate (Sep 21, 2008)

* pulls on Vickies long doggy ears and swipes her cookies...gives her a hug..and licks the tip of her nose, for good measure...she is so repulsed by this that she does not notice the missing cookies *


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

Runs over to Mossy, drops off her sprinkler, hugs her, leaves smiling.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

can never pass a good friend without giving them a hug - (((((Chikie)))))


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 21, 2008)

(((((((((Hugs))))))))) to my buddy, my pal, my friend through the years


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hugs to the best friend anyone could have (((((Kathy))))


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 22, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> You know you can't hug a person without getting hugged?
> 
> (((((squidge dumpling)))))



Timberwolf,if you hug Squidge Dumpling you might sink so far in you may never get out again lol-there is so much to love I never want to let go.:wubu:


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 22, 2008)

a big hug for my baby ((((((((((((((((squidgemonster)))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 22, 2008)

squidge dumpling said:


> a big hug for my baby ((((((((((((((((squidgemonster)))))))))))))))))))))



ANd an even bigger squishier hug back sweetheart
((((((((((((((((((((((((squidge dumpling)))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

squidgemonster said:


> Timberwolf,if you hug Squidge Dumpling you might sink so far in you may never get out again lol-there is so much to love I never want to let go.:wubu:





squidge dumpling said:


> a big hug for my baby ((((((((((((((((squidgemonster)))))))))))))))))))))





squidgemonster said:


> ANd an even bigger squishier hug back sweetheart
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((squidge dumpling)))))))))))))))))))))))))



*sticks head out of in between of them*

Uhm, would have been nice if you had waited with your hugging
until I had managed to get out... 

*sticks out arms to hug them both*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 22, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Nah, I won't bite. I'd simply hug you back.  (((((HDANGEL15)))))
> 
> I'm not the big, bad wolf from the fairytale.
> That guy isn't very well respected amongst us wolves. He's the reason for our bad reputation.



so you aren't big and band..just a pretty white sweet wolf or 
is that a sheep in wolves clothing ?
*
((((((((TIMBERWOLF))))))))))))))))*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

LOL. Sometimes, yes. (both)

((((((((((HDANGEL15)))))

Asymmetrical hugs... a new trend?


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 22, 2008)

*sneaks up behind Timberwolf, slides her arms around him and rests her cheek against his soft, thick fur*

Hi, huggable wolf.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

*Got hugged off guard and simply hugs back without thinking about a good story why*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 22, 2008)

Can I rub my boobies up against someone again?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 22, 2008)

**Charges GEF, hugs, giggles....grabs her butt....runs away laughing**


----------



## imfree (Sep 22, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> **Charges GEF, hugs, giggles....grabs her butt....runs away laughing**



Love your signature statements! (((ThikJerseyChik)))


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 24, 2008)

Flying to TN to give imfree a big hug


----------



## imfree (Sep 24, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> Flying to TN to give imfree a big hug



Come on down!!!.........You're a very sweet person and
I'd be thrilled to give you 2 hugs for every one you give
me!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow. That's a good rate of exchange...

(((((imfree)))))

(You deserve it.)


----------



## imfree (Sep 25, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Wow. That's a good rate of exchange...
> 
> (((((imfree)))))
> 
> (You deserve it.)



Auch du lieber!!!, gibt Herr Wolf ein brotherly
Mannheimer Mann-hug and smiles.


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 25, 2008)

[Giving my Tennessee a big huge hug(((((((ImFree))))))


QUOTE=imfree;933136]Auch du lieber!!!, gibt Herr Wolf ein brotherly
Mannheimer Mann-hug and smiles.[/QUOTE]


----------



## imfree (Sep 25, 2008)

chocolate desire said:


> [Giving my Tennessee a big huge hug(((((((ImFree))))))





Smiles and is in awe of what happens when 2 plush,
luxurious hugs interact, WOOOOOOW!!!!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 25, 2008)

You are totally collecting up the hugs there imfree. Ah, well, here's another. _(hugs)_


----------



## Suze (Sep 25, 2008)

*is very excited that she get to hug jack skellington. espcially since she dont think he would like that*
:bounce::bounce:

(((Jack Skellington)))


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

I;m giving the infamous ****SUSIE Q**** of the double dog dare 1000 posts i'm leaving thread.......a good ole hugggggggggggggg


----------



## mossystate (Sep 25, 2008)

* hugs HDANGEL, and comes away with hands covered in ink *....fake tattoos!...fake tattoos!....ZeePlanes!....ZeePlanes!


----------



## mimosa (Sep 25, 2008)

I get to hug Mossy. *******BIG HUG!!!!!************


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey, I never had the chance to hug a chubby Mexican...

(((((((((mimosa))))))))))


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

awww I'm burying my head in some soft warm cuddly white fur..named (((TIMBERWOLF))) sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 25, 2008)

*sneaks up on HDANGEL and pounces her with a huge fat girl hug*


----------



## imfree (Sep 25, 2008)

Free hugs for all!!! When I got 1000 collected I'll
use 'em to bribe SusieQ to come back! After she
comes back we can give her 1000 replies and 
start this game over!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 25, 2008)

* grabs Greenie like a human vise grip and lightly pounds her back and makes her recite the alphabet *


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

*greenie musta ducked and you got a big squishy I AM FREE HUG .....
i am rubbing up against you..and splattering you with ink ....hehehe*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 25, 2008)

OoOoOOoOoo yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....tattoo me baby


----------



## Mythik (Sep 25, 2008)

Deep full-body hugs to GEF; followed by 10,000 blushes, of course.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh my...........thank you, I needed that  :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow. I never hugged a fairy before...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 25, 2008)

Was I soft and.........squishy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

Like a cheesecake.   

Just better. 

Though, on second thought... you still are. Especially soft.


(((((GEF)))))


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 26, 2008)

GRABBING some long luscious soft white fur...stalking (((TIMBERWOLF))) and hugging the hella of him


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

Wonders where his hell inside has gone to and gives HDANGEL15 a Wolfhug (TM).


----------



## imfree (Sep 26, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Wonders where his hell inside has gone to and gives HDANGEL15 a Wolfhug (TM).



Well, brother, you, with the plush, soft fur, and me
with the plush, soft "presence", do seem to be
the champion huggers with the girls, must be a
German hugs thing.:happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

:happy: Indeed.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 26, 2008)

wow its my favorite wolverine ((((((TIMBER)))))))


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 27, 2008)

Supah Ninja Hug O' Awesomeness! 

((((((((((HDANGEL15))))))))))))))


----------



## mimosa (Sep 27, 2008)

Hugs for the bmann!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 27, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Hugs for the bmann!




Huge hug for my bestie here at Dims. Love you Mimi.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2008)

I've never tried a hug from down under before...
(((((((((((((((Shoshie))))))))))))))))


----------



## dragorat (Sep 27, 2008)

*A brotherly HUG to a fellow member of the furry misunderstood (((((TWolf)))))*


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 27, 2008)

When I seen you was the last poster I jumped at the chance to hug you (((((((Bro)))))))). Luv you much




dragorat said:


> *A brotherly HUG to a fellow member of the furry misunderstood (((((TWolf)))))*


----------



## JoeFA (Sep 27, 2008)

I leaped out of my seat when i saw it was you who posted last.
HUGS! ((((((((((desire))))))))))


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 27, 2008)

Here's a "TJC" hug for ya


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2008)

Gives TJC a goodbye - hug... 

(more info in the confessions thread...)

Seeya!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2008)

awwwwwwww don't let my tears mess up your luxurious fur ((((TIMBERWOLF))))
wherever you roam....come back safe...MISS YOU ALREADY~!!!

waves with a wet hanky


----------



## imfree (Oct 2, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> awwwwwwww don't let my tears mess up your luxurious fur ((((TIMBERWOLF))))
> wherever you roam....come back safe...MISS YOU ALREADY~!!!
> 
> waves with a wet hanky




Hi (((HDANGEL15))), have a hug to get this
thread back in motion!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 5, 2008)

How about a thread bumping hug for ((((((Edgar)))))) ?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 5, 2008)

(((GEF)))) smothering you with big hugggggggggggggggggggggs


----------



## imfree (Oct 5, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How about a thread bumping hug for ((((((Edgar)))))) ?



Thanks GEF, that was very nice. Now someone please give 
Green Eyed Fairy a hug and get this thread huggin'!!!


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 6, 2008)

((((((((((((((((((((HUGGLESSSSS))))))))))))))))))))))

Have a great day


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 6, 2008)

I hadnt forgotten (((((((((((((Green eyed fairy))))))))))))) Anyone who says nice things deserves a big hug from me...


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

_Tom wraps his arms around pinkylou and embraces her tightly,the heat of his arms protecting her from the cold..._  AmIDoinItRite?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 6, 2008)

*grabbing ((((ADAM)))) cause he's such a young'n and cougars rule rawrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 6, 2008)

HUGGIES!!!

((((((((((((((((HDangel15)))))))))))))))))))


----------



## chocolate desire (Oct 6, 2008)

((((((((Bmannn))))))))))) Hi handsome





bmann0413 said:


> HUGGIES!!!
> 
> ((((((((((((((((HDangel15)))))))))))))))))))


----------



## mossystate (Oct 6, 2008)

(((( choco )))):kiss2:


----------



## chocolate desire (Oct 6, 2008)

((((((Monique)))))) I had to jump at the chance to hug you back.. luv ya my friend.





mossystate said:


> (((( choco )))):kiss2:


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 6, 2008)

Yay! Choco hug!

(((((((((((((((((chocolate desire)))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 6, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwww cuddled by the ((((BMANN)))) back at you boy-0


----------



## chocolate desire (Oct 7, 2008)

pouncing at the chance to hug((((( sexy cougar))))))



HDANGEL15 said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwww cuddled by the ((((BMANN)))) back at you boy-0


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 7, 2008)

Im just gonna hug everyone...Im so happy today 

(((((((((((((((((((((((HUGGGGGGGGGGY)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 7, 2008)

*running to embarce (((PINKSTSER)))) hoping some of her happiness will rub off on me..I am frustrated and have too much time on my hands..my house needs cleaning and I AM LAZY..how pathetic is that.........*


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 7, 2008)

Have a day off (((HUG)))


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 7, 2008)

((((((((((HUGS))))))))) for pinky


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 7, 2008)

(((((((((((((((((squidge)))))))))))))))))

I just hugged you....


----------



## mimosa (Oct 9, 2008)

Bmann....would you care for a hug from a "crazy lady"? NO????.......Too late! (((((((BMANN))))))))))))))


----------



## imfree (Oct 9, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Bmann....would you care for a hug from a "crazy lady"? NO????.......Too late! (((((((BMANN))))))))))))))



Hi Mimosa. may I.....((((Mimosa))))? Be blessed
and have a great day.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 9, 2008)

imfree said:


> Hi Mimosa. may I.....((((Mimosa))))? Be blessed
> and have a great day.



Awwww, imfree. Its an honor to get a hug from a wonderful Christian brother!:bow: Hug right back at ya! ((((imfree)))


----------



## imfree (Oct 9, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Awwww, imfree. Its an honor to get a hug from a wonderful Christian brother!:bow: Hug right back at ya! ((((imfree)))



Mmmmmmm thanks, Mimosa, that was sweet.
C' mon Dimmers, give this kind gal lot'sa hugs!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 10, 2008)

*Wraps everyone that has been nice enough to participate in this thread in a humongous, warm, fat girl (((((Bear Hug)))))* :wubu:


----------



## imfree (Oct 10, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *Wraps everyone that has been nice enough to participate in this thread in a humongous, warm, fat girl (((((Bear Hug)))))* :wubu:



Amen, GEF. I offer the male counterpart:*Wraps everyone 
that has been nice enough to participate in this thread in 
a humongous, warm, fat guy (((((Bear Hug)))))* :wubu:


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 10, 2008)

a hug for imfree ((((((HUG))))))


----------



## imfree (Oct 10, 2008)

squidge dumpling said:


> a hug for imfree ((((((HUG))))))



That was sweet, Squidge Dumpling, here's the one 
you got while hugging me, Mmmmmmmmmmm.......
(((((Squidge Dumpling)))))!


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 10, 2008)

Man, so many folks like giving out hugs. Warms my heart! As least I don't have to hug any dudes!

Oh wait... lol

((((((((((((IMFREE))))))))))

It's a man-hug, dude. Just a man-hug. lol


----------



## imfree (Oct 10, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Man, so many folks like giving out hugs. Warms my heart! As least I don't have to hug any dudes!
> 
> Oh wait... lol
> 
> ...



Man-Hugs are a brotherly love thing, cool with me
((((BMann)))), my brother.

Yah IKJWH!
* I Know Jesus Would Hug


----------



## chocolate desire (Oct 11, 2008)

((((((I'm Free))))))) Howdy Neighbor


----------



## dragorat (Oct 11, 2008)

*I can NEVER pass up hugging 1 of my fav. Sis{{{{{CHOCO}}}}}:smitten:*


----------



## imfree (Oct 11, 2008)

chocolate desire said:


> ((((((I'm Free))))))) Howdy Neighbor



Hahahaha!!!, ((((((Chocolate desire)))))), you can't
give a hug without getting one at the same time!!!
Mmmmmm-mmmmmmm, you give the greatest hugs!

p.s. I saw that signature statement!, may I be one 
of your fat friends?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 12, 2008)

I think I hugged you before, but as I'm back from my vacation, I think I'll hug the first person I meet in this thread. (And all the girls paticipating in this thread, too... )


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 12, 2008)

*Quickly pounces Timberwolf upon seeing him back on the forums*


*Hugxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx him super tight because she missed him*

This forum is a nicer place with you in it  :bow:


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 12, 2008)

((((gef)))))


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 12, 2008)

*wraps her arms tightly around a woman that reminds her of the sister that she misses.....*


((((Fascie))))


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 12, 2008)

*Squeezes my girl, GEF, tight and plants a kiss on her cheek*

((((Greenie))))

Thanks, sweetie peaches.

:wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *Quickly pounces Timberwolf upon seeing him back on the forums*
> 
> 
> *Hugxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx him super tight because she missed him*
> ...


:blush::blush::blush::blush:*swoons*



Fascinita said:


> *Squeezes my girl, GEF, tight and plants a kiss on her cheek*
> 
> ((((Greenie))))
> 
> ...


*hugs Greenie's sister in mind*


----------



## mimosa (Oct 13, 2008)

a big hug and kiss on the cheek for a sweet wolf......


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 13, 2008)

^^Runs over, squeezes my photo whore friend (who is GORGEOUS) and runs away giggling!


----------



## mimosa (Oct 13, 2008)

*****a hug and a spanking for being naughty.*****




ThikJerseyChik said:


> ^^Runs over, squeezes my photo whore friend (who is GORGEOUS) and runs away giggling!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 13, 2008)

but...but....I like being naughty  and hubby LOVES when I am!!!! :kiss2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

*reaches over the pond to hug a thick Jersey chik*


----------



## chocolate desire (Oct 14, 2008)

((((((Wolf)))))))) wow your fur is so soft lol almost as soft as me *chuckles*


----------



## Shosh (Oct 14, 2008)

Yay! I have been waiting to give Renee a hug. ((((((((((Nay)))))))))))))))

She is so soft and squishy.


----------



## imfree (Oct 14, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Yay! I have been waiting to give Renee a hug. ((((((((((Nay)))))))))))))))
> 
> She is so soft and squishy.



Here, (((((Shoshie))))), one great hug deserves another.
Nay and I are 2 of the best!


----------



## Leesa (Dec 6, 2008)

JINGLE! JINGLE! 
Ho HO Ho!


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 6, 2008)

A Bearhug for (((((((((Leesa)))))))))


----------



## imfree (Dec 6, 2008)

Ho-Ho-Haaaaaay, Baby*, Christmas Hugs to y'all!!! 
That was a great idea, Leesa.



*As said by Bubba Skynyrd, a character
created by radio personality, Carl P. 
Mayfield.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2008)

Is this a fictional son of Lynyrd Skynyrd?

Xmas (((((((((((((((((((( all )))))))))))))))))))) Xmas

(translation: xmas-hugs for all)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 7, 2008)

*big furry warm (((TIMBERwoLF))) huggs.........*


----------



## imfree (Dec 7, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Is this a fictional son of Lynyrd Skynyrd?
> 
> Xmas (((((((((((((((((((( all )))))))))))))))))))) Xmas
> 
> (translation: xmas-hugs for all)



*Bubba Skynyrd, a fictional character, created by
radio personality Carl P Mayfield. Bubba, the
fictional son of Lynyrd Skynyrd, was one of many
characters Mayfield used in radio skits. Bubba
lives in the Freebird Trailer Park in Antioch, Tn.
Bubba and his ol' lady, Darlene, still have the 
"Love Monster" (shot-gun from the wedding) at
the trailer. The Love Monster has shot it's wad a
few times, to say the least! Sorry Guys, I didn't
make this one up, I just wish I had some tapes
of those 80's WKDF broadcasts to prove it.

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...images?q=%22bubba+skynyrd%22&gbv=2&hl=en&sa=G


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2008)

Ah, I see... So I guessed right, did I?

Thanx((((((((((imfree))))))))))


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 7, 2008)

*big hugglesmushes for timberwolf!* I havent had a hug for ages so im afraid i may have to hug you for a looooooooooooooong time....


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2008)

You know that you can't give a hug without recieving one? 

(((((((((( Jen ))))))))))


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 7, 2008)

*hugxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx for da wolfman*


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 7, 2008)

*hugs for GEF*

Y'know I like hugging yooooooou.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 7, 2008)

*smiles and gives Lloyd a big, tight fat girl hugxxor back*


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 7, 2008)

found this one for you gef! (hug)

View attachment HugFairy.jpg


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 8, 2008)

Just for you


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

Do you mind me hugging you *all* at once?


----------



## mimosa (Dec 8, 2008)

((((((((timberwolf))))))))))))))


----------



## Shosh (Dec 8, 2008)

Neshika and hibuki for My online BFF Mimosa, all hail the booby Queen.:bow::kiss2:

(((((( N))))))


Susannah


----------



## mimosa (Dec 8, 2008)

Para La Reina Susannah. :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


((((((((Susannah)))))):kiss2:





Susannah said:


> Neshika and hibuki for My online BFF Mimosa, all hail the booby Queen.:bow::kiss2:
> 
> (((((( N))))))
> 
> ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

*hugging you back*

((((((((((mimosa))))))))))


----------



## imfree (Dec 8, 2008)

((((((Timberwolf))))), didn't I owe you one? Christmas
Spirit hugs to all (((((Dimmer's)))).


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

Just been waiting for my chance to (((((hug))))) imfree!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

Owe me one? No clue, I don't keep book about hugs. I just give them and honoredly recieve them if they are returned...

I sure hope this hug won't cause a short-circuit... (((((((((( imfree & Steely ))))))))))

Oh, hi Steely, didn't see you come in...


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi!A three way hug,best ever
And an extra one back to you.
((((Timberwolf))))


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 8, 2008)

A Big Hug for (((((Steely))))))


----------



## imfree (Dec 8, 2008)

(((((Post 161-169 page hug!!!)))))


----------



## mimosa (Dec 8, 2008)

((((((((imfree)))))))))))


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 8, 2008)

MIMOSaaaaa you sexy minx! Im going to give you a massive hug, because you are awesome and beautiful and i always enjoy reading your posts....

(((HUGS)))

...just be careful i keep my hands where theyre supposed to be  hahah


----------



## mimosa (Dec 8, 2008)

Jen....:batting: You are just too adorable! Thank you, sweetie pie. :kiss2::kiss2:

I've seen your pics...We all know you're a HOTTIE! :wubu:

((((((JEN))))))))) Double the hugs to back to you, cupcake.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> MIMOSaaaaa you sexy minx! Im going to give you a massive hug, because you are awesome and beautiful and i always enjoy reading your posts....
> 
> (((HUGS)))
> 
> ...just be careful i keep my hands where theyre supposed to be  hahah





mimosa said:


> Jen....:batting: You are just too adorable! Thank you, sweetie pie. :kiss2::kiss2:
> 
> I've seen your pics...We all know you're a HOTTIE! :wubu:
> 
> ((((((JEN))))))))) Double the hugs to back to you, cupcake.


Do you mind me hugging you two while you're hugging each other? 

(Quite hot in here, isn't it?)  :blush:


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

It seems like you're always here ready to be hugged
((((Timberwolf))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, I can't deny it...

(((((((((( steely ))))))))))


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

You and I are just going to have to have the eternal hug and everyone else join in,((((Timberwolf)))):happy:


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

A steely hug for steely... ^___^


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

While hugging you(((Adamantoise))),I'd get you to tell me all your songs.Then I'd know all your name a song posts


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

steely said:


> While hugging you(((Adamantoise))),I'd get you to tell me all your songs.Then I'd know all your name a song posts



*phew* Well...there are just so many...dang it,I listen to far too many songs.  

A hug in return... :wubu:


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

I know!You're killing me just keeping up with you.Keep listening,I like a challenge.(((hugs back)))


----------



## mimosa (Dec 8, 2008)

((((((steely)))))


----------



## mimosa (Dec 8, 2008)

Sorry but the rules are....you can only hug one person. :kiss2:




Timberwolf said:


> Do you mind me hugging you two while you're hugging each other?
> 
> (Quite hot in here, isn't it?)  :blush:


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

Uh-Oh,I think I was in a Timberwolf and imfree two-fer.Oh well,it was too good to pass up.((((mimosa))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Sorry but the rules are....you can only hug one person. :kiss2:


Who said that? :blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 8, 2008)

I've been waiting patiently to give hugs to you (((((Timberwolf)))))


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 8, 2008)

* i need me some warm furry hugs from the wolf of the timber.....hope he has some fur left after being frisked so many times.....:doh: wrong thread...but baby it IS COLD OUTSIDE*


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 8, 2008)

Return of the ((((((((((HDANGEL15)))))))))))))) hug! Muhahahahahaha!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I've been waiting patiently to give hugs to you (((((Timberwolf)))))


Patience pays off... (((((((((( maria ))))))))))



HDANGEL15 said:


> * i need me some warm furry hugs from the wolf of the timber.....hope he has some fur left after being frisked so many times.....:doh: wrong thread...but baby it IS COLD OUTSIDE*


 Oh, they didn't frisk my furry self, thus there's enough fur.  (((((((((( HD Angel ))))))))))



bmann0413 said:


> Return of the ((((((((((HDANGEL15)))))))))))))) hug! Muhahahahahaha!


Whoops... As I tried to hug the angel, the bmann crossed my path... ((((( bmann )))))


----------



## steely (Dec 9, 2008)

Timber,I could really use a hug this morning,lack of sleep you know.(((Timberwolf)))


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

A (late, very late) good morning hug for you.

Good (((((((((( steely )))))))))) Morning!


----------



## steely (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks!That makes me feel better(((hugs back)))


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 9, 2008)

hugs for steely ((steely))


----------



## steely (Dec 9, 2008)

A big ol' NC hug to another!(((bobbleheaddoll)))


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

for being a good friend.

(((((((((( steely ))))))))))


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hugs to my favorite Wolfie!


----------



## dragorat (Dec 10, 2008)

*Wrapping my paws & tail around Mariac giving her a nice Rat hug {{{{{mariac}}}}}*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

If someone unsuspecting gets to see this, they'd be quite confused, I guess...

A wolf (carnivore) hugging a rat (rodent).

((((( dragorat )))))


----------



## mimosa (Dec 10, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> If someone unsuspecting gets to see this, they'd be quite confused, I guess...
> 
> A wolf (carnivore) hugging a rat (rodent).
> 
> ((((( dragorat )))))



(((((((Timberwolf))))))))


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 10, 2008)

*hugs Mimi*

And I'm not letting go either!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 11, 2008)

** ((((Hugs)))) Lloyd **


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

I think I recieved a hug from you earlier. May I return the favor?

(((((((((( maria ))))))))))


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 11, 2008)

wooo always good to hug timberwolf!  (HUGglesmush)!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

A little wolf hug for Jen.

Arrr ((((((((((((((((((((((( Jen )))))))))))))))))))) roooo!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

It's so cold here, I think I'll hug myself.

(((((((((( TW ))))))))))


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Dec 13, 2008)

Early morning freezing hug for warmth and cause we LOVE TW!

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((TW))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

That's what I needed! :bounce:

:bow: ((((((((((((((( TJC ))))))))))))))) :bow:


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

I've heard a lot of lovely things about Timberwolf so I send an enveloping hug with a tight squeeze.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

:blush:

((((( IG )))))


----------



## steely (Dec 13, 2008)

Hugs to you,(((((Mr.Wolf)))))


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2008)

steely said:


> Hugs to you,(((((Mr.Wolf)))))



...and one for you,steely (sorry,I've got a cold...).


----------



## steely (Dec 13, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> ...and one for you,steely (sorry,I've got a cold...).



Thank you,you and I have another thing in common.I have something akin to the black death.Started this morning.At least I can hug you and not make you sick.(((Adamantoise)))Hope you feel better soon


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 13, 2008)

feel better steely! here's a hug for ya! (steely)


----------



## radman (Dec 14, 2008)

Walks up and asks bobbleheaddoll if she would like a hug. She begins to enthusiasticly shake her head yes.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 14, 2008)

*Big, Dramaticly Played Out, Squishy Hug To Radman* 

XD......With all this hugging going on, would this be considered an Arm-Orgy?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 14, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Early morning freezing hug for warmth and cause we LOVE TW!
> 
> (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((TW))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))



*Runs into thread, grabs Chik and hugs her tightly....leaving no space between them......*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

*swoons* You always manage to catch me off guard...


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Don't worry...I caught you and gave you a nice warm hug! (((((TW)))))


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 14, 2008)

im absolutely freezing so i think this might have to be an uber long hug mariac1966!!

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUG)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## mimosa (Dec 14, 2008)

A big hug for the lovely Jen. ((((((JEN))))))))


Now let run away before Timberwolf sees us and wants to join in.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

Too late...   

(((((((((( all ))))))))))


----------



## mimosa (Dec 14, 2008)

OKay, I'll surrender this time. ((((((Timberwolf)))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

*In his best Borg impersonation*: Resistance is futile!

(((((((((( mimosa ))))))))))


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 14, 2008)

why whenever i click on this thread do i feel ive wandered into an orgy...

(((((((HUGS TO ALL....*RUNs away with mimosa* Wuhahahah)))))))))


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 14, 2008)

An orgy...???


*subscribes to thread*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

*hugs the fairy from behind*

:huh: Did it actually take you more than 200 posts in this thread to notice? :huh:

(Just wondering)


----------



## imfree (Dec 14, 2008)

Free hugs to all, I have a reputation to uphold!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 14, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> *hugs the fairy from behind*
> 
> :huh: Did it actually take you more than 200 posts in this thread to notice? :huh:
> 
> (Just wondering)



Oh...I sooooo owes you rep for "from behind"  :batting:


----------



## radman (Dec 14, 2008)

Walks up and hugs the cutest green eyed fairy in the world.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Gives a warm, welcoming hug to you ((((( radman )))))


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 14, 2008)

((((((((((((((((((mariac1966)))))))))))))))))))))

Yaaaaaaaay! Huggies!


----------

